# Recommend me some SQ subs that can handle...



## JayGold (May 12, 2010)

1000 watts 

and require a sealed enclosure no greater than 1.0 cu/ft.

The amp pushing this will be a Phoenix Gold MS2250TA bridged between 4 ohms to 2 ohms.


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

you could just about squeeze a 12 ID-MAX in a 1cf ..or a TDX 12


----------



## negativegain (Oct 6, 2009)

i really like my 12" Fi Q.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, this depends on a LOT of things. Who cares what it will handle, it's a matter of what it will do sensitivity wise in the enclosure you can build in the car you have. You can make a small sub with little power do amazing things, even if it will handle a KW.

Your question is vague, you are looking too much at numbers.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

chad said:


> Well, this depends on a LOT of things. Who cares what it will handle, it's a matter of what it will do sensitivity wise in the enclosure you can build in the car you have. You can make a small sub with little power do amazing things, even if it will handle a KW.
> 
> Your question is vague, you are looking too much at numbers.


waiting for the POP


----------



## dhershberger (Apr 2, 2010)

Sure hope you've upgraded your alternator.


----------



## JayGold (May 12, 2010)

chad said:


> Well, this depends on a LOT of things. Who cares what it will handle, it's a matter of what it will do sensitivity wise in the enclosure you can build in the car you have. You can make a small sub with little power do amazing things, even if it will handle a KW.
> 
> Your question is vague, you are looking too much at numbers.


The reason I mentioned these numbers is just to have a starting point to know what I'm working with. The PG will probably do close to a KW, I may be over estimating. Taking some measurements of cargo space, I came to the conclusion that a 1.50 cu/ft. is the largest I would go, so I backed it down to 1.0 cu/ft. to see what was available out there since I have been out of the game for over 10 years.

So how do you suggest I dissect this info and determine the route to travel?

Vehicle: 2000 Subaru Impreza Sedan
Trunk Space: 11.1 cu/ft.
Sub location: an upright wedge against rear seat back (non-folding) will provide me the greatest trunk space 
Sub size: a 10" will fit nicely, a 12" will be a squeeze


----------



## JayGold (May 12, 2010)

dhershberger said:


> Sure hope you've upgraded your alternator.


Electrical system will be upgraded with a new battery, since I still have the 10 year old original in it. The alternator will either be rewound or traded for a high output unit from a local automotive electrical shop I work with. All cabling running to these components will be upgraded to the proper gauge.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

idmax
fi q
ssa icon


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Fi Qs get loud and work in stupid small sealed boxes.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

hertz ml3000


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

JBL W12GTi


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

^Agreed


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Boston SPG555 recommended sealed enclosure is 1 ft^3 and power handling is 1000. Plus you can add one of the passive radiators to get a similar increase in sound to a ported box, and if you ever blow it or change amps/add another sub you just pop the old voice coil out and put the other one in. I've never actually heard one, but really like their features.


----------



## JayGold (May 12, 2010)

Salad Fingers said:


> Boston SPG555 recommended sealed enclosure is 1 ft^3 and power handling is 1000. Plus you can add one of the passive radiators to get a similar increase in sound to a ported box, and if you ever blow it or change amps/add another sub you just pop the old voice coil out and put the other one in. I've never actually heard one, but really like their features.


I was almost set on going with one of the SPG's...until someone on here made an offer...more like a trade which I couldn't refuse

So as it stands, I've decided on a TC Sounds OEM 10.


----------



## emak212 (Apr 13, 2010)

Morel Ultimo 12" !!


----------



## bullet (Jul 8, 2008)

emak212 said:


> Morel Ultimo 12" !!


agreed!


----------



## Abob89 (Mar 2, 2010)

IDMAX 12". Played with half a dozen or so. Love those subs. Excels on the sub sonic side of things. If your into the huge deep bass they're the way to go.

Just did a MAX 10 in a guys work van about a week ago. Down firing .7cu ft enclosure off of the back 2 channels of an old PG ZX450. Made it into his center console as there was no space in the back. Sounded incredible. Plays nasty low, plays loud and plays tight. Ultra musical sub. Deffinately a favorite here at the shop. Only wish is that he had more power to work with to give the top end a little more snap but if you've got a KW to work with it shouldn't be a problem. 

Re-conable just like the SPG too 

Good luck on the Sub hunt Haus.


----------



## DynaudioNut (Jan 1, 2010)

Arc Audio is the IDQ with more attack.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

The Critical Mass UL10


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

bumpnzx3 said:


> JBL W12GTi


Agreed x2


----------

